# Sliding Glass Door



## schercon82 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am currently renting a house we constantly have $300+ electric bills, I know that the insulation in the roof is part of the problem but there is this sliding glass door that constantly has a draft coming through it. Is there anything short of replacing the door (which I am NOT willing to do on a rental property) that I can do to stop the cold outside air?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Hang a blanket over it,..??
Caulk it Shut,..??
Fix the weather stripping,..??


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

One more reason why we'd like people to put their locations on their posts. IF you are in an area that is getting these unusual cold spells this year, AND considering that this is rental property: IF you do not use this sliding glass door often, or could do without it until warmer weather: I would caulk all around it to stop the drafts, caulk is removable. As "Bondo" stated: Hanging a blanket in front of it, or some heavy drapes would also help to stop drafts. IF you put up drapes you can open them up during the day to allow any sunshine to help warm the area, then close them off at night to help keep out the cold air. And--as ugly as it can be, this works: IF you are not using this door, buy one of the plastic covers that go over it on the outside to prevent drafts. They do help.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

schercon82 said:


> I am currently renting a house we constantly have $300+ electric bills, I know that the insulation in the roof is part of the problem but there is this sliding glass door that constantly has a draft coming through it. Is there anything short of replacing the door (which I am NOT willing to do on a rental property) that I can do to stop the cold outside air?


Hang heavy plastic over the whole opening and tape it to the frame.
Ron


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

What Thurman and Ron said. If you can get by without using it at all during the coldest months, you can cover the whole thing with a "Window Kit" you can buy at hardware or apron stores. They are more expensive than just getting plastic and tape, but a lot easier since the top edge is pre-taped. 

It's hard to see in my avatar, but our house has three sliders. Two of these we cover over during the winter months. 

Could be worse, our neighbors have _five_ sliders on their house.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

There are two things to check.
Sliding glass doors over time will go out of adjustment. if either side of the door is lower then the other; then when it closes, the jam side will not be flush against the weather stripping and allow too much air to get through.
Usually if the door does not close easily, then its a sign its out of adjustment or the bottom rollers are worn.
Sometimes one can see this by looking at the framing and the door to see if both are line up perfectly horizontaly and vertically.
Or you may need to check it with a small torpedo level.
Place the level at the bottom part of the glass where it meets the metal or wood and see what you have.
If the sliding glass door is not level, then there should be two adjustment screws on both sides of the door about 3 to 5 inches off the bottom. The screws are not visable and the screw hole may be covered with a plastic cap and you need to insert the philiips screw driver into the hole to find the screw.
You will need a long philips screwdriver to reach these adjustment screws. 
Adjust the lowest side of the door by turning the screw clockwise to raise it and make it level.
Now the door should slide easily on its track. If it does not; then both adjustment screws need to be backed off equal amounts. 
Now for the second check:
The chances are that the weather stripping is worn and needs to be replaced. If you are not handy, I suggest you hire a handyman to replace the stripping.
Using window film kits will work also to stop the drafts and you will need to install it every year with a new kit.
Actually when sliding glass doors have air leaks; the window or door kits offer the best solution. 
It won't cost nothing to check the door first and adjust before purchasing a sliding door kit. Good Luck.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Contact the landlord........
If the situation is not corrected, terminate the lease.


----------



## charleetitan07 (Jan 19, 2015)

Please contact the contractors and tell them your problems if the house is yours.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

You guys do realize this thread was started 4 years ago by a one hit wonder. I am sure the problem has been rectified one way or another as he has never been back to comment on it.


----------

